# new Ariens overhaul



## plowman (Jan 16, 2011)

Old 10M4 from 1965 being re-engined. Sick and tired of the old engine crapping out when I need her. 7.5 hp B&S 1150 series Snow Intek on order. Gonna strap her on and let her rip for the winter. This summer I'll polish, grease and paint, mostly black and orange and put on new wheels and tires. Will take pre- and post- photos.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Can't wait. You can get a 6.5HP from Harbor Freight for $100 if you are looking to do it on the cheap.


----------



## plowman (Jan 16, 2011)

Crap. That would have been viable however the Briggs & Stratton is already on order. In theory, this way I can more easily order parts. Plus, I like having electric start. Got the new B&S 7.5 Snow Intek w/electric start for $260 shipped to our doorstep. Not bad.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yea, that doesn't include electric start.

I have heard good things about the 7.5 inteks. Does yours come with adjustable throttle?

The Harbor Freight engines can be had for as little as $75 if you get lucky and grab them when they are on sale and have 20% off coupons. I think one time they had them for $89.99 and you could use coupons. I think I paid $109.99 for mine with the coupon.


----------



## plowman (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes, it does have an adjustable throttle. Does yours? Not that it matters with a snowblower engine...


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I am using the Harbor Freight engines so yes. I was reading some complaints about some of the newer snow engines not having throttles. Like you say though, it doesn't really matter. My lawnmower has a fixed throttle and I never miss it.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I just put a new B&S on my 10M4 with fixed throttle and electric start. Finished the install yesterday, but will put gas and oil in it today and fire it up. I will let you know how it goes. Actually my wife will be using this one mostly, so actually the simpler the better.  I posted photos here of the engine replacement process.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

This is the forum link with the photos:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens/252-what-relacement-engine.html


----------



## plowman (Jan 16, 2011)

Awesome pics with details ! Doing it this weekend, I hope... I need to... I can't wait to have a gas cap that doesn't seem to leak ever so slightly. I ordered a 1150 series 7.5 hp Snow Intek. I got it because it has electric start. I think I was traumatize by the touchiness of this engine. Sometimes I'll start up, sometimes I won't... The worst was the throttle cable that liked to pull itself down to 60-75% instead of sitting at 100% throttle.

The new throttle control is on the engine, which is fine so I still have that handlebar throttle control which I was thinking of turning into a deflector control if I can figure that out ...


----------



## plowman (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey, I just noticed that date you finished the install. You made it in the time for our 2nd round of 20" of snow. How'd she do ?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I am out of town, but the wife used it with no problems. She did our double and our neighbors single driveway. Everything went smooth.


----------



## plowman (Jan 16, 2011)

How do you remove the pulley ?!?!


----------

